# Wilderness Lodge Question



## malyons (Oct 18, 2011)

hello all - never stayed at a DVC property, but am lucky enough to have on hold a wilderness lodge unit for check-in March 30, 2012 right now!  don't know if we can use it yet so we're trying to sort through that (expensive week to travel!).  Question - is there any way to tell by the info RCI gives you what section of the resort you are in and if you have a savannah view?  Trying to give myself more incentive to make this work 

Thanks!


----------



## logan115 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, there's no savannah at the Wilderness Lodge - did you mean Animal Kingdom Lodge ?

I personally haven't stayed there, but I don't think there is any big difference in the views from the villas.  What I've heard is that you'll end up with a view of the trees, a view of the trees, or a view of the trees    The only bad view I've heard of is the infamous "dumpster" view, but I don't think you'd know if you had it until check in  - obviously not a separate booking category.

Chris


----------



## malyons (Oct 18, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Well, there's no savannah at the Wilderness Lodge - did you mean Animal Kingdom Lodge ?
> 
> I personally haven't stayed there, but I don't think there is any big difference in the views from the villas.  What I've heard is that you'll end up with a view of the trees, a view of the trees, or a view of the trees    The only bad view I've heard of is the infamous "dumpster" view, but I don't think you'd know if you had it until check in  - obviously not a separate booking category.
> 
> Chris



ha, yes, i'm sure RCI won't be showing any dumpster views on their confirms anytime soon.  you are correct, I'm at wilderness lodge and there is no savannah view there, in my excitement I mixed it up with animal kingdom.  there is a pretty good chance I have to let this one go, so if anyone is in the market get that request out there so you get it if i release.  it was a 3/30 check-in date

if we do keep it, I actually have 3 kids so there would be 5 of us in a 1BR that technically sleeps 4.  my son would only be 9 mos old at the time of this trip, I assume that wouldn't be an issue?  most timeshares it isn't, but disney is disney so gotta ask

thanks


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 18, 2011)

If you're talking about the *Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge*, there's no view associated with the reservation.  You can make a request through Disney (although my experience is that they ignore that and you have to make the request again when you check in).  The main thing I would request there is to be close to the elevators.  The DVC hall is VERY long, and it's quite a walk if you're near the end.

If you're talking about *Animal Kingdom Villas*, you can call RCI to see what your unit number is.  (You used to be able to see the unit number online, but that was lost in an upgrade a while back.)  The generic unit number will either contain "SAV" or "STD" (along with codes to identify the unit size and check-in day of the week) to distinguish between Savannah View or Standard View.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 18, 2011)

malyons said:


> if we do keep it, I actually have 3 kids so there would be 5 of us in a 1BR that technically sleeps 4. my son would only be 9 mos old at the time of this trip, I assume that wouldn't be an issue? most timeshares it isn't, but disney is disney so gotta ask


Disney specifically allows the stated number of people plus one infant, so you would be fine.  You would be more comfortable in a 2BR, IMHO.  DVC units are a bit small (other than Old Key West).

Before you throw it back, Wilderness Lodge is a pretty nice one, especially with kids.  You can take the boat directly to Magic Kingdom, which is a huge plus.


----------



## macstepic (Oct 18, 2011)

If you are going to spend most of your time at the Magic Kingdom, the Wilderness Lodge is the perfect location. 
It's boat dock is the closest to the entrance gate for the Magic Kingdom. It is instant gratification to only have a short walk when you get there and it is salvation when you want to go back to your room. 

When our kids were really little, we stayed at the Animal Kingdom. Everything was fantastic, except that our children would fall asleep on the bus ride back and would need carried from the depot to our room...a very long walk at the end of some very long days.

A tip for the boats:
If you do not want to remove your little one from his/her stroller, wait for the bigger boats. The smaller ones require you to fold up your stroller.

We stayed in a one bedroom with our 2 school age children. It was a bit tight but manageable. My kids used the walk in closet off of the bedroom as a secret playroom. A pack and play might actually fit inside it.

wishing you a magical vacation!

Karen


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Oct 19, 2011)

macstepic said:


> We stayed in a one bedroom with our 2 school age children. It was a bit tight but manageable. My kids used the walk in closet off of the bedroom as a secret playroom. A pack and play might actually fit inside it.
> 
> 
> > The closet works great for a pack & play!  We stayed in a 1BR there with our 5yr old and 1 yr old. 1 yr old was in the closet and it was great to be able to put him somewhere quiet for nap/bed time.  5yr old had the sofabed in the living area and thought she was in heaven - watching Disney Channel on the big TV in the big bed!!


----------



## malyons (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks for all the advice everyone.  unfortunately I'm going to have to release this one back as our schedules won't allow a trip to orlando this week, but it was worth a shot!  Disney is our favorite (kids are 5, 2 and 4 mos), so I'll continue to be on the lookout for a wilderness lodge week that does work (or any DVC really)


----------

